# Morph Identification Please



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
I hatched this Gecko from a pair of Mack Albinos early this year. At first I thought it was a Super until it developed yellowish shade to her sides
She is now well grown on but is different to when she hatched and others produced from the pairing.
She was posted on a earlier thread, but a bit lost as to her morph.
As a hatchling she was clearly neither a Albino or a Mack Albino, but interested to know if others have seen this colouration/pattern before?
Heres the photos, first at 2 weeks and the second a couple of months ago

















Just added this one of her straight from her egg









You can see on the hatchling photo why I first thought she was a Super Mack Albino although there was a slight yellow colouration on her shoulders and indication of markings on her tail. 

Any way interested in your views as haveing seen her develop unsure how to describe her.
Any views on her Morph?
Thanks for your interest and views in advance
Baz


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

wow were those parents het for anything:S she looks like some weird stripe albino 
If you consider the possible outcomes mack albino x mack albino (no hets for anything) which of course are
tremper albino
mack albino and 
super albino by your hatchling pic Id definetely think of a super albino as well but the grown up pic just looks like a jungle tremper albino (stripe) don't know what else it could be. 
Maybe try find out if parents were hets for anything or what their parents were?? this is confuusing lol

btw what was your incubation temp??? could be hes just so light because he was incubated pretty high??


----------



## baz (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks
Confused me this one, was icubated for female for 21 days (80) and then taken to 90 for the remaining incubation.
I woundered myself if its parents are Het for something but not sure what.
Another interesting thing is when she hatched her eyes were certainly red in colour and then changed, certainly Albino eyes now









Not a brilliant photo, but the red hue on the eye could still be seen even at 2 weeks of age as in the photo.

Thanks for your reply



BG-Gecko said:


> wow were those parents het for anything:S she looks like some weird stripe albino
> If you consider the possible outcomes mack albino x mack albino (no hets for anything) which of course are
> tremper albino
> mack albino and
> ...


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Ahh baz we had that red eye in one of our hatchlings this year stayed red for 3 weeks then went to an albino eye 
she is a Tangerine jungle albino het raptor 
blah thats a mouth full and a half lol 
What ever morph your lil one is she is beautiful


----------

